# It’s that time of year!![emoji323]



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

What are some of the things you all are doing for the holidays?!


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

Trying not to freeze to death..lol. No plans for the holidays though. Just doing our best to keep the animal alive through this wicked cold spell..🥶😊


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Wow!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve finally finished wrapping up presents and have cookies baked and ready to decorate but I was too tired to do that tonight 😅
So we’re decorating tomorrow, after building out a larger shelter, while I also bake some other goodies to take to the in-laws Christmas Eve.
So we have a mix of animals stuff and chores and everything along with holiday extras to do. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Not too big of plans. Our youth group at church was supposed to have a play tomorrow night but due to possible icy roads tomorrow it’s been moved to Sunday night. It’ll just be me and my family that lives here for Christmas. Just hanging out and maybe watching The Nativity Story.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I’ve finally finished wrapping up presents and have cookies baked and ready to decorate but I was too tired to do that tonight 😅
> So we’re decorating tomorrow, after building out a larger shelter, while I also bake some other goodies to take to the in-laws Christmas Eve.
> So we have a mix of animals stuff and chores and everything along with holiday extras to do. Lol


What crafts did you daughter end up doing?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Last night I spent the stormy night listening to goat screams arranged in to Christmas carols and used an app to put Christmas hats on my goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. 🤗


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

Lol So cute!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

That’s so cute!


----------

